
The Journalist and the Troll - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-benjamin-wey/
======
ikeboy
>The site’s former editor-in-chief testified that all Wey really cared about
were the pieces on his enemies and that he tacked on comments under fake names
to push the articles further up in search results.

Is this true? Why would articles with more comments have higher rankings?
Google checks for that?

~~~
SolarNet
He way be adding other search terms. Or perhaps the person in question meant
comments from other sites (like reddit) which would increase the number of
links to the content (which is exactly what google looks for).

------
emodendroket
Well, here is the flip side of European businessmen and celebrities getting
Google to take down stories about scandals they were involved in, I guess.

